# [COMPIZ] Pas de bordures en 0.9.2

## floc_12

Bonjour,

Je viens d'effectuer une mise à jour de compiz (passage de 0.8.6 à 0.9.2). Après redémarrage, je n'ai plus de bordures sur xfce. 

En faisant un emerge --replace --debug, l'erreur suivante apparaît :

 *Quote:*   

> compiz (core) - Debug: Could not stat() file /home/ced/.compiz-1/plugins/libcore.so : No such file or directory
> 
> compiz (core) - Debug: Could not stat() file /usr/lib64/compiz/libcore.so : No such file or directory

 

Apparemment, le dossier /home/ced/.compiz-1 n'existe pas.

J'ai essayé de retourné sur l'ancienne version en masquant la 0.9.2, mais le problème persiste.

J'ai regardé sur le net, mais je n'ai pas vraiment trouvé de solution. J'utilise emerald avec compiz.

Quelqu'un aurait il eu le même problème ? Si oui, pourriez vous m'aider ?

Merci

----------

## floc_12

Je viens de réinstaller la version 0.8.6 et ca fonctionne. Je viens de comprendre que c'est layman qui m'a en fait proposé d'installer la version 0.9.2 (enfin, je pense - J'avais installé ce dernier il y a qques jours pour avoir cairo-dock).

J'ai donc masqué tous les packages de compiz en 0.9.2.

Y a t'il une autre solution pour empêcher l'installation des paquets overlay ?

Merci

----------

